# Gefühle und Spiele?



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Buffed Community,

da ich mir gerade das Thema "welcher film bringt euch männer zum weinen" durchgelesen hab, wollt ich mal wissen welches Spiel bei euch (ob männlich oder weiblich ist egal) eine Gefühlsregung (wut trauer glück etc) ausgelöst hat. Und wenn ja welche Szene das ausgelöst hat!

Ich weiß das klingt als ob man sich zu sehr hineinsteigert aber würd mich trotzdem interessieren!
Ich fang dann mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich war zum ersten mal richtig wütend als ich  The Darkness auf PS 3 gespielt hab. Auslöser dafür war das der Mafioso und Onkel des Protagonisten Pauli seine Freundinn (also die des Protagonisten) erschossen hat. Da hab ich nur gedacht du Dreckschwein dich krieg ich. Genugtung hab ich dann empfunden als man ihn dann zum Ende des spiels stellen und umlegen konnte. (man das klingt irgentwie verrückt hui) Die endszene hat mich dann voll Traurig gemacht.

Wo ich wirklich glücklich war... als ich epona (legend of zelda ocarina of time) befreit hab und die endszene vom gleichen spiel

dann sagt mal eure erfahrungen.

mfg euer arthi


----------



## Davatar (5. Oktober 2009)

Als Aeris in Final Fantasy 7 starb war ich tatsächlich ein wenig bedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (5. Oktober 2009)

Syberia 2 hat mich auch sehr mitgenommen. Ich hab die ganze Story gehofft das Kate W. Hans V. zu den Mammuts bringt. Das war das einzige Game wo mir auch mal fast eine Träne geflossen wäre.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Oktober 2009)

zwar nicht traurig aber für viel Herzklopfen haben zwei alte Spiele gesorgt.und zwar für PS1 das Original Tomb Raider und Resident Evil...
bei Tombraider konnte ich fast nicht mehr die Spielbedienung in der Hand halten vor Aufregung nach einer gelungen Aktion bei einer der 100000 Kletter-Spring udn Hüpf-Aktionen,die man sonst zum x-ten mal wiederholen musste...(wie oft flog aus Frust etwas durchs Zimmer.oh oh)...
bei Resident Evil war es einfach die gruselige Atmosphäre.ich weiss noch wo ich das erste mal das Spiel daddelte.es war weit nach Mitternacht und ich sass da im dunkeln vor der Kiste,alles still,ich schleich im Spiel durch einen Gang und plötzlich springen da zwei Zombiehunde in einer eingebauten Sequenz durchs Fenster.waaaaahhhh...bis ich die Fernbedienung wieder aufgehoben hatte war mein Held tot


----------



## Lillyan (5. Oktober 2009)

Silent Hill hat bei mir für regelrechte Panikattacken gesorgt :> Ansonsten hat er kaum ein vorgefertigstes Spiel geschafft bei mir Gefühle (außer halt Spaß) zu erzeugen. Anders war es da bei Rollenspielen auf einem NWN-Rollenspielserver... da war alles dabei :>


----------



## Thrawns (5. Oktober 2009)

Wüsste keins, dass bei mir nennenswerte Gefühlsreaktionen hervorgerufen hat. Außer vielleicht Aggressionen weil irgendwas nicht geklappt hat oder ich ständig gepwnd wurde.. hat aber wenig mit dem jeweilgen Spiel und deshalb mit dem Thema hier zu tun.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Oktober 2009)

Super Mario löste bei mir immer Wutanfälle aus... irgendwann hab ich den Nintendo zertrümmert und weggeschmissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten kommen nicht viele Gefühle beim spielen hoch, vom Spass mal abgesehen. Ab und an ärger ich mich mal - aber wütend, glücklich, traurig oder panisch wird es nicht.

EDIT:
In WoW... die Begleitquest unter Ratschet dauert ja so schon ewig und ist recht knackig wenn man allein dort ist. Nach dem 3. Versuch war ich kurz vor dem Abgeben als ich einen disconnect hatte - da bin ich aufgesprungen und hätte meinen Rechner aus dem Fenster werfen können. Naja - hab mich für nen Spaziergang entschieden. Hrhrhr....


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2009)

Gefühle ausgelöst haben:

Zelda - A Link to the Past
Final Fantasy X
Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
Half-Life (1 und 2, aber 2 mehr als 1)


Joa mehr fallen mir grad nicht ein. ^^


----------



## Düstermond (5. Oktober 2009)

Das Ende von Final Fantasy X. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> bei Resident Evil [...] plötzlich springen da zwei Zombiehunde in einer eingebauten Sequenz durchs Fenster.waaaaahhhh...bis ich die Fernbedienung wieder aufgehoben hatte war mein Held tot


War bei mir damals erschreckend ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten sorgt(e) die *Silent Hill* Reihe immer wieder für ordentlich Spannung.

Das irgendein Spiel aber mal ernsthaft irgendwelche Gefühle einem der Figuren gegenüber geweckt hätte... da fällt mir spontan nur das Ende vom *Overlord *ein. Als rauskam, daß der sonst treue und schleimige Gnarl mich (also den Spieler) eigentlich von Anfang an nur benutzt und verarscht hat, da war ich für den Rest des Spiels so richtig angepisst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst in *Overlord 2* mochte ich den Kerl nicht mehr, auch wenn er da der übliche Schleimer ist. Gnarl ist für mich unten durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Als Aeris in Final Fantasy 7 starb war ich tatsächlich ein wenig bedrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Düstermond schrieb:


> Das Ende von Final Fantasy X.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohja auch wenn ich mir ersteres immer epischer vorgestellt hatte kriegte ich dennoch ziemlich feuchte Augen beim zweiten ebenso, ich war so bedrückt und niedergeschlagen...

Ansonsten: FEAR (etwas weniger) und Silent Hill (extremst!) bringen mich jedesmal in Panik da ich sowieso eine sehr rege Phantasie habe kann ich Silent Hill nur wirklich morgens spielen, damit ich den Tag habe um mich abzulenken da ich sonst vor lauter Panik, es könne irgendwo etwas sein, nicht schlafen kann.

Ansonsten, bei vielen habe ich einfach nur unbändigen Spaß sonst kann ich mich jetzt leider nicht groß an einzelene Spiele erinnern die speziell waren (nicht weil da nichts war sondern weil ich mich einfach nicht erinnern kann ^^)


----------



## tschilpi (5. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, bei Kingdom Hearts, als Sora zu einem Herzlosen wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War ich irgendwie.. bedrückt... als er von Kairi zurückverwandelt wurde... oder so. ^^


----------



## Alion (5. Oktober 2009)

Half Life 2 Episode 2 



Spoiler



Als am schluss des Spiels Eli Vance stirbt.


 Ja ich musste mir eine Träne verkneifen.

Und letzten Freitag hab ich beim Kollegen Dead Space auf der XBox gezockt. Wir haben ziemlich gesoffen. Beim spielen bin ich ein paar mal erschrocken. Was viel schlimmer war, ich musste danach noch durch den dunklen Wald heimlaufen. Was bin ich gerannt, dachte hinter jedem Baum hockt ein Slasher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (5. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal meine Lieblinge:

CoD4 Intro http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBelrC9Oj_4 
CoD4 Nuclear Explosion http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhePLgfJoBQ&NR=1

Kein Spiel hat mich mehr in seinen Bann gezogen, als das wahrscheinlich beste Game ever: 
God of War  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnT3mqbBZWo


----------



## marion9394 (5. Oktober 2009)

WoW - Regelmäßig Aggressionen^^


----------



## Kremlin (5. Oktober 2009)

Shadow of the Colossus wars bei mir. Ich kann mich kaum noch ans Spiel erinnern, aber als man zum letzten Stich ansetze, der den Coloss auch tötete, war das, meiner Meinung nach, schon ein emotionales Erlebniss. Ohman, bin ich ein Freak.

Btw: Resident Evil kann man mit Panik garnicht mehr in Verbindung bringen. y.y


----------



## Bankchar (5. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Als Aeris in Final Fantasy 7 starb war ich tatsächlich ein wenig bedrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fand das Ende von Final Fantasy 7: Crisis Core heftiger :x  Armer Zack ):


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Oktober 2009)

Bei Counter-Strike 1.0-1.6 bin ich teilweise richtig sauer geworden, fast ausgerastet ^^
Ansonsten hat mir noch kein Spiel mit guter Story eine Träne in die Augen gejagt oder ein Horror-Shooter Angst gemacht.


----------



## Deanne (5. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Als Aeris in Final Fantasy 7 starb war ich tatsächlich ein wenig bedrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da scheiden sich wirklich die Geister. Ich war entzückt, aber ich bin auch CloudxTifa-Fan.

Zum Thema:

Mir sind bisher bei einem einzigen Spiel die Tränen gekommen - Final Fantasy VIII. Der Abspann war einfach nur wundervoll und in Kombination mit der großartigen Musik total rührend. Und wenn man die Hintergrundgeschichte kennt und sieht, wie Laguna, einer der Hauptcharaktere am Grab seiner Frau steht, können einem einfach nur die Tränen kommen. Aber naja, dafür muss man das Spiel wohl gespielt haben.

Leider ist der Final Fantasy-Reihe seit X-2 einiges von dieser besonderen Stimmung verloren gegangen.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

The Darkness. Ich fands am ende schon ziemlich emotional.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Oktober 2009)

ANGST!
F.E.A.R. (1 nur, danke), Dead Space (eher panik eigentlich, aber ist auch ein Gefühl was durchs Spiel hervorgerufen wird), Bioshock, Silent Hill 2.. wou <3

Die Final Fantasy Spiele sind allesamt wie schöne Märchen, das feeling kommt da gut rüber!


----------



## Thoor (5. Oktober 2009)

Die ganze Kingdom hearts story und tetris (oldscool gefühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

The Ur Quan masters, das hat einfach so einen unbeschreiblichen flair^^


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2009)

Die WoW trailer unbeschreiblich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

als ich zum !1! mal warcraft 3 + tft durch hatte .... war nach dem spiel en bisschen leer weil ich wissen wollte wie es weitergeht :/ zum glück kamm dann wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (5. Oktober 2009)

Aus Spoilergefahr halt ich mich was zurück mit den Begründungen.


Neverwinter Nights 2

Boah was war ich von Bishop enttäuscht. 
Schließlich hab ich ständig versucht, mich an ihn heran zu schmeissen. 
Und das Ende war einfach krass. 

Kotor 2 

Diese blöde... wie hieß sie noch gleich? Kierra? 
Was ne Schlange! Die wollte ich mit eigenen Händen erwürgen. 

Mass Effect

Die ganze Geschichte. 
Obwohl ich mich mit dem Hauptcharakter nicht ganz identifizieren konnte.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Trinithi schrieb:


> Kotor 2
> 
> Diese blöde... wie hieß sie noch gleich? Kierra?
> Was ne Schlange! Die wollte ich mit eigenen Händen erwürgen.



jap selbe auch bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war schon wirklich verwirrend als das mit ihrem waren ich rauskamm...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Oktober 2009)

Outcast das spiel einfach ein unglaublicher flair...!

Dungeon Keeper für alle die mal ihre dunkle seite ausleben woleln :> ja das sind spiele


----------



## Trinithi (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap selbe auch bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nee Nee für mich kam das gar nicht so plötzlich. ^^

(Folgender Text ist Weiß)

Immer wieder kam die mit irgendwelchen, komischen Überzeugungen heraus. 
Mitgefühl und Hilfsbereitschaft war schwächlich und überhaupt gar nicht angebracht. 
Alle anderen Partymember waren Idioten und nur Balast. 
Usw... ich glaub nach 3/4 Spielzeit wollte ich sie aus der Ebon Hawk werfen. 
Obwohl sie ganz praktisch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap selbe auch bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Spiel ich auch grad. Bin aber noch nicht so weit. Wußte doch, dass mit der iiiiirgendwas faul ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (5. Oktober 2009)

Prinzipiell jedes Computerspiel, dass aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht spielbar ist. Das löst eine ganz besondere Gefühlsregung bei mir aus, worunter nicht selten die Hardware leidet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten fällt natürlich jedem Final Fantasy Veteranen Teil 7 ein: Der Tod von Aerith durch Sephiroth. Man war ich erleichtert, als die Olle durchbohrt wurde und man sich endlich ungestört an die viel geilere Tifa ranschmeißen konnte.

Und wo wir grad ohnehin bei der geilsten Spielereihe aller Zeiten sind, kann man ja das Rad auch gleich weiterspinnen:

FF VII:
- Als man endgültig bei der Nibelheimstory mit Sephiroth, Zack, Tifa und Cloud aufgeklärt wird. Was für eine brillante Storywendung.
- Als sich Dyne in den Tod stürzt. 
- Wenn Biggs, Wedge und Jesse im Kampf um Sektor 7 umkommen.

FF X: 
- Als Tidus erfährt, dass Yuna bei der Hohen Beschwörung sterben muss, tat mir der Tidus sehr Leid.
- Als der Yevon-Rat Yuna offenbart, dass Ju-Yevon korrumpiert ist und diese Todesspirale durch Sin defintiv kein Ende finden kann. Was für eine epische Wendung in der Geschichte das doch ist, wenn der einzige Halt der Bewohner Spiras der Glaube an Yevon ist. Unfassbar.
- Wenn man das Finale gegen die arroganten Luca Goers verliert ... das einzige wirklich fordernde Blitzballspiel. Blitzball überhaupt ist das mit Abstand geilste "Spiel" in einem Spiel.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Oktober 2009)

also ich persönlich hab immer probleme mit spielen wo ich entscheidungen treffen muss
zb Fable, Jade Empire oder Star Wars Jedi Academy 3
ich nehm mir wirklich immer ganz dolle vor diesmal den bösen zu spielen aber i-wie lande ich am ende dann doch bei 100% gut >.<
ich hab einfach ein schlechtes gewissen wenn ich meine bisherigen begleiter einfach umnudel oder den armen leuten ihr geld stehle...kp warum klingt komisch ist aber so


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

grins das hatte ich auch immer ... aber ich weiß nicht seit ein paar monaten bin ich in jedem spiel so ein richtig böser junge geworden... egal was es zu entscheiden gibt... ich machd as fieseste was es gibtXD


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> egal was es zu entscheiden gibt... ich machd as fieseste was es gibtXD


Same 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (7. Oktober 2009)

Call of Duty 4.

Nach der Atombombenexplosion und das Ende! Als man dann nach der Explosion da rumkriecht, ich hab da echt Panik und Angst gehabt, "Nein, nein,nein! Nich verrecken gleich müsste doch der Heli kommen, oder irgendwas du stirbst jetzt nicht!" Und dann kommt der Abspann mit dem K.I.A ! Ich war da echt kurz davor zu schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nennt mich Freak, aber ich finde die Story von CoD4 dermaßen genial und mitreißend, obwohl es das "typische" Ami-Weltuntergang-Szenario ist..


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Call of Duty 4.
> 
> Nach der Atombombenexplosion und das Ende! Als man dann nach der Explosion da rumkriecht, ich hab da echt Panik und Angst gehabt, "Nein, nein,nein! Nich verrecken gleich müsste doch der Heli kommen, oder irgendwas du stirbst jetzt nicht!" Und dann kommt der Abspann mit dem K.I.A ! Ich war da echt kurz davor zu schreien
> 
> ...


AMEN SCHEIßE VERDAMMT AMEN!

CoD4 ist einer der besten shooter die ich JE gespielt habe und da sind im laufe der Jahre einige angefallen


----------



## Forby (8. Oktober 2009)

Unterwegs in Düsterburg, als ich bei dem einten Schloss war und da diese (grüne?) frau rum lief und wir uns vor ihr verstecken mussten, ich war da Jung und bekam leichte Panik ;P

Gothic 2 nachdem ich Xardas Turm verlassen hatte und dann irgendwann den Wasserfall sah, das war damals das schönste was ich je in einem Game gesehen hab (ja, man kann mich sehr leich beeindrucken ;P )

Fable 1 (2 kommt ja leider nicht für den pc, und ne x box hab ich auch nicht) , da stimmt einfach alles, kommt von der Atmosphäre her auch an die ersten beiden Gothics + Addon ran. Ich war da Traurig als ich als böser den Gildenmeister getötet hatte :s aber geniales Spiel, sollte jeder RPG fan gespielt haben.

F.E.A.R. wenn man sich in das Spiel vertieft kann man schiss kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2009)

In Final Fantasy in jedem Teil unterschiedlichsten Gefühle hmm

Aber allgemein versuchen ja Spiele Gefühle auszulösen hmm ich mein gefühllos dahinspielen würde das Spass machen? (Antwort in der Frage enthalten)


----------



## Dominau (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich bekomm oft Agressionen bei CS:S 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die hatte ich früher auch manchmal bei WoW
"Nein! Wieso droppt mein Ring nicht?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Gott, das waren noch Zeiten....


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

Wir ham mal in D2 im Closed-Battle.Net ne Runde Farmruns im Cow-Lvl durchgeführt, als plötzlich der wertvolle Opa gedroppt ist. Tjo, ich selbst war grad nicht da, aber zwei Freunde von mir haben geklickt und geklickt und geklickt und da kam ständig "Inventar voll", mit dem Resultat, dass ein anderer Spieler (der nicht zu uns gehört hat) das Equipment aufheben konnte. Das gab ein Geschrei kann ich euch sagen und danach gabs ne Mischung aus weinen und über die eigne Dummheit lachen. War recht lustig zum zuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir waren es:

*Warcraft 3 und The Frozen Throne*, als ich es durch hat, hab ich gedacht ach scheiss auf WoW NEEEEEED WC4! Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso aber das war ein Spiel, an dem ich von 10 Uhr Morgens am Samstag bis 10 Uhr Morgens am Sonntag gespielt habe, weil mich die Story einfach mitgerissen hat.

*Gothic*, weil es wie ich finde einfach ne Endgeile Story hatte, als es damals noch nicht Teil 2 gab hab ich mich total Aufgeregt, denn mich hat am Ende der Satz : Aber das war erst der Anfang (oder wie auch immer, jedenfalls in der Richtung)
total aufgeregt, aber auch vor Freude geheult das ich es endlich mal geschafft hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als dann endlich Teil 2 kam hab ichs mir sofort geholt, aber erst durchgespielt als dann das AddOn kam, weil mich die Story zwar immernoch gefesselt hat, ich aber immer was anders gemacht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja mitlerweile hab ich G1 auch schon um die 20 mal durchgespielt und ich rege mich immernoch beim Orkfriedhof und dem Schläfertempel auf weil ich da die Atmo so Emo finde xD Und naja Teil 3 kann ich einfach nicht durchspielen, ich habs seit dem 13.10.06 und immernoch nicht durch, weil mich dieses Bugverseuchte Spiel am anfang so gestresst hat das ich es einfach nichtmehr spielen kann!

*Call of Duty 4* das war einfach nur OBERHAMMERAFFENGEIL ^^ Habs durchgespielt und sofort neu gestartet, weil dem Sack nochmal in den Kopf schießen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als Rache dafür das Price gestorben ist !!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach es ist einfach der berste Shooter den ich kenne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Assassins Creed* , das Ende war so geil, ich wollt sofort Teil 2 haben, kann gar nicht mehr bis November warten WILL AC2 ^^, das Ende hat auch ein *WENIG* gestört mit dem Satz: Ist das Blut ?! und dann die Credits!
Naja als man dann den Al'Muhalim tötet hab ich fast geweint, ich weiss nicht wieso, aber irgendwie mocht ich den. Naja mittleweile spiel ich es nochmal auf der Xbox durch mit nem Kumpel und nun freu ich mich irgendwie auf den Endkampf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (12. Oktober 2009)

Mhh ich kann mich nicht errinern das ein spiel in mir gefühle ausgelöst hat.
Spiele aber eig auch nur sachen die richtung CS gehn oder ältere spiele und in denen giebt es sowas net.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Oktober 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Mhh ich kann mich nicht errinern das ein spiel in mir gefühle ausgelöst hat.


Kurze Frage dazu... warum spielst du überhaupt? Ich meine das jetzt nicht böse - ich frage mich nur, ob ich überhaupt noch irgendwas spielen würde wenn ich dabei so garkein Gefühl entwickeln würde.


----------



## Vanth1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir nur Kingdom Hearts,die ganze story ist sehr emotional wie die 3 auseinander gerissen wurden und überhaupt die ganze story
freudetränen,trauertränen,verblüfft gespannt und mehr sehr geil das spiel,lege es jedem ans herz


----------



## mortishelos (12. Oktober 2009)

F.E.A.R ich weiß nicht wieviel Magazine ich dank diesen verdammte Mädchen verschossen hab   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ein Spiel das werden die wenigsten kennen Lands of Lore: Götterdämmerung da lief mir regelmäßig ein Schauer über den Rücken und die Atmospähre hat mich einfach beeindruckt damals. Für mich eins der Besten Spiele trotz der Uraltgrafik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Und ein Spiel das werden die wenigsten kennen Lands of Lore: Götterdämmerung da lief mir regelmäßig ein Schauer über den Rücken und die Atmospähre hat mich einfach beeindruckt damals. Für mich eins der Besten Spiele trotz der Uraltgrafik.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Türlich kenn ich Lands of Lore: Götterdämmerung! ...das hab ich bis heute noch nicht beendet und mir immer vorgenommen, das irgendwann zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Türlich kenn ich Lands of Lore: Götterdämmerung! ...das hab ich bis heute noch nicht beendet und mir immer vorgenommen, das irgendwann zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kam nie aus dem wald raus :< irgendwnn bin ich verzweifelt und hab meine erste tastatur zertrümmert 

das spiel war in einer dieser spielesammlungen drin in der roten glaub ich


----------



## mortishelos (12. Oktober 2009)

Hat auch 2 Jahre gedauert bis ich es geschafft hate und nochmal 1 Jahr bis ich alle Endvideos freigeschalten hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Da Feld mir ein Resident Evil war auch nicht ganz ohne bin ein paar mal zusammengezuckt.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Hat auch 2 Jahre gedauert bis ich es geschafft hate und nochmal 1 Jahr bis ich alle Endvideos freigeschalten hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



uuuääähhh resident evil 4 nachts allein im zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders die stelle im gefängnis war mies =/


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> uuuääähhh resident evil 4 nachts allein im zimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bekannter von nem ehemaligen freund von mir (kleiner dreckiger Hu.. lassen wir das) hat sich bei resident evil nachts immer das gewehr von seinem vater neben sich gelegt XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bekannter von nem ehemaligen freund von mir (kleiner dreckiger Hu.. lassen wir das) hat sich bei resident evil nachts immer das gewehr von seinem vater neben sich gelegt XD


omfg
wenn dann nachts die mutter reinkommt:
"sagmal... warum schläfst du nich?"
"WAAAAH" *BAM*


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bekannter von nem ehemaligen freund von mir (kleiner dreckiger Hu.. lassen wir das) hat sich bei resident evil nachts immer das gewehr von seinem vater neben sich gelegt XD



O_o ok so krass wars bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhh was auch noch ganz nett war ist kotor 2 
geniales spiel und am ende war ich doch ein bisschen enttäuscht weils immernoch so viele offene fragen gab =/ muß mir mal den ersten teil holen wenn ich wieder geld hab xD


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2009)

Alle Myst Teile: Myst Riven Myst Exile...
Nach diesen Spielen hatte ich schiss ein Buch auf zumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Oktober 2009)

WoW -> Glücksgefühl, Wut, Schadenfreude(hihi), Leidenschaft,

CS -> Wut, Schadenfreude

Final Fantasy X -> Die Story hat mich einfach so mitgerissen <3

Left 4 Dead -> ab und zu mal ein unangenehmes Gefühl ala Witch, was ist das *mit Taschenlampe draufleucht* WAAAAAAAAAH *tot* xD


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2009)

Ok, zumindest bezogen auf die Gefühlsschwankungen, an die ich mich SPONTAN erinner:*

ENDLICH-Gefühle*
- Ultima 8, Bioforge, STTNG: A Final Unity und einige Andere ältere Titel, als sie nach unzähligen Bootdisketten-Konfigurationen auf der SX-Kiste endlich liefen. 

*Uuuuuh-Aaaaaaaaa-Genial-das-Leben-ist-toll-Gefühle:*
- Als die iMuse-Mukke in X-Wing das erste mal in den Boxen erklang
- Als ich feststellt, das Tie-Fighter noch ne ganze Ecke besser ist
- Als Jedi Knight raus kam
- Als ich Jedi Knight zum ersten mal im 3DFX-Modus sah
- Beim ersten Online-Spiel (Kein MMO)
- Als Dungeon Keeper veröffentlicht wurde
- Schon zur ersten Mission in Unreal, weil die Atmosphäre geil war
- Beim ersten Starten von Q*ke, weil es lief und nicht ruckelte und einfach geil ausschaute
- Beim ersten Starten von Half-Life, weil es lief und nicht ruckelte und einfach geil ausschaute
- Beim Starten von Elite Force 1 + 2, weil es lief und nicht ruckelte und atmosphärisch geil war
- Beim ersten Starten der Predator Mission von AvP - Überlegenheitsgefühl
- Beim Starten von Half-Life, weil es lief und nicht ruckelte und einfach geil ausschaute
- Beim ersten Einloggen in WoW

*Schockmomente*
- Bei der ersten Begegnung mit einem Skarji in Unreal
- Als die Hunde in Resident Evil zum ersten mal durch die Fenster sprangen
- Jede zweite Ecke in Dead Space - zumindest in den ersten 3 Abschnitten, danach lutscht sich das aus
- Bei jedem Auftritt von Alma in F.E.A.R. - spielt das nie im Dunkeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ARGH-F*CK-GNAAAAAAA-Gefühle**
*- Als D*rk F*rces vom Verkaufsstart weg indiziert wurde, für das ich vorher extra auf 4 MB Ram augerüstet hatte
- Beim ersten Starten der Alien Mission von AvP - Krampfsteuerung
- Bei relativ vielen alten Spielen - guter Vergleich sind die "Tests" des AVGN (Angy Video Game Nerds)

*Ernüchterung: Ok...erm...ja...genau-hätte-man-sich-sparen-können-Gefühle*
- Half-Life 2
- Unreal 2
- diverse weiter Fortsetzungen und andere Hypes


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Ernüchterung: Ok...erm...ja...genau-hätte-man-sich-sparen-können-Gefühle*
> - Half-Life 2


half life 2 ging meiner meinung nach und es hat mir richtig gut gefallen...  mich haben eher die episodenpäckchen aufgeregt.


----------



## Alion (13. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Schockmomente*
> - Bei der ersten Begegnung mit einem Skarji in Unreal
> - Als die Hunde in Resident Evil zum ersten mal durch die Fenster sprangen
> - Jede zweite Ecke in Dead Space - zumindest in den ersten 3 Abschnitten, danach lutscht sich das aus
> ...



Wieso Horrorgames muss man im Dunkeln Spielen. Nur so kommt das Feeling gut rüber. Am besten mitten in der Nacht und auf nem Beamer.
Ich habe dieses Wochenende Dead Space durchgezockt. Rollos runtergemacht damit es schön dunkel im Zimmer ist. Da hat man sogar noch Panik wenn man in im 11 lvl den Marker ins Schiff verladen muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ok, zumindest bezogen auf die Gefühlsschwankungen, an die ich mich SPONTAN erinner:*
> 
> ENDLICH-Gefühle*
> 
> ...


das kann ich so unterschreiben

all hail to ZAM

ähh Professor Zamora^^


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> ENDLICH-Gefühle[/b]
> - Ultima 8, Bioforge, STTNG: A Final Unity und einige Andere ältere Titel, als sie nach unzähligen Bootdisketten-Konfigurationen auf der SX-Kiste endlich liefen.


Thihi das kenn ich, aber immerhin konnte man damals mit Bootdisks noch was erreichen. Heute ists ja eher so: entweder läufts oder eben halt nicht.

Aber schlimm in Ultima 8: Pagan fand ich vor allem die unzähligen Sprungabschnitte. Kleine Inselchen bei denen man perfekt springen musste, sonst ist man ins Wasser gefallen und war, selbstverständlich, sofort tot. Sowieso hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl dass es kein Spiel auf der Welt gibt bei dem man auf so viele verschiedene Arten sterben kann wie in Ultima 8. In der Stadt bloss niemanden angreifen, bloss keine Viecher angreifen, die böse aussehn oder am besten gleich vor ihnen wegrennen, bloss nichts angreifen, das aussieht als obs total harmlos wäre, wie diese Kühe die überall rumstehn, grundsätzlich auf jeden Schritt achten, immer auf Fallen vorbereitet sein und gleichzeitig mit Vollgas rumrennen, damit man nicht von diesen fliegenden Lavafallen getroffen wird...eigentlich wunderts mich nur, dass man in dem Spiel nicht auch irgendwie von nem Meteor getroffen wird, wenn man zu lange an der selben Stelle steht.
Dabei ist das Spiel soooo genial, alleine das Intro:

Dann macht man sich auf, erkundet ne neue Welt und stellt fest, dass ein einfacher Kampf gegen Kühe unendlich hart sein kann:

Als mans dann endlich geschafft hat und die Kühe tot sind (nach vermutlich 10x sterben) fragt man sich, wozu man die jetzt eigentlich gekillt hat...

Ahja, ein Spiel mit eingebautem Suizidfaktor, recht interessant ^^


Naja, das Spiel ist echt episch, die Geschichte ist eine der besten, die ich je in nem Spiel erlebt hab, aber das Ende ist dann leider auch wieder total enttäuschend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf jeden Fall hat man recht oft das Gefühl: "JAWOLL! ENDLICH hab ichs geschafft!" und das meist nach ganz normalen, kleinen Aktionen, wie im Gebäude rumschleichen oder die Treppe runterlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aber schlimm in Ultima 8: Pagan fand ich vor allem die unzähligen Sprungabschnitte. Kleine Inselchen bei denen man perfekt springen musste, sonst ist man ins Wasser gefallen und war, selbstverständlich, sofort tot.



Mit dem ersten (und einzigen) Patch, war zumindest das exakte Springen ausgemerzt.

Zum Thema Gegner - Ja, das war hart - Ohne Nekromantie-Zauber keine Skelette angreifen, generell ohne offensiv-Zauber sah es eher schlecht aus, AUßER man hat den Schlächter gefunden, also diesen Einhandkolben in der Höhle unter der verbrannten Hütte auf dem Weg zum Friedhof. Der Schlächter hat "Zufallskills" erzeugt, damit konnte man selbst Golems, Kiith und die "Kühe" angreifen.

Ultima 8 ist von den Fans der Serie ja belächelt/gehasst - ich mags trotzdem, vor allem wegen den Wendungen und den Zaubermöglichkeiten. Es gab auch versteckte, magische Rüstungen und Waffen die ich eher durch Zufall gefunden habe. Beispielsweise die goldene, für die man überall rumlatschen musste, mit der alten Fischerin sprechen, den Geist finden, vor allem dem noch mit den beiden Bauern labern usw. 

Was mich extrem gestört hat, jeder, der es mind. 1x durchgespielt hat, wird sich mit Grauen an die ersten Gehversuche in den Katakomben erinnern *g*, vor allem wie oft man sich auf der Suche nach den Titanen, allen voran Lithos, verlaufen hat. Oder die permanente Angst ausversehen einen Unbeteiligten MIT anzugreifen und dafür vom Hexer getötet zu werden - auch wenns nur ausversehen war. *g* Gestorben ist man in dem Spiel relativ häufig, vor allem durch Glitches und Fallen - und dann der Geldmangel, vor allem Dank  Mythran dem alten Abzocker...

Noch ein Kritikpunkt, der Mapaufbau. Ich bin mehrere WOCHEN immer zwischen dem Strand am Startpunkt, der Stadt und dem Plateau hin und her gerannt, weil ich den Ausgang zum Friedhof einfach nicht GESEHEN habe. Ich bin an allen Wänden lang, hab versucht über die unmöglichsten Steine irgendwo hin zu springen etc. Das hat demotiviert - zum Glück gabs ja noch Rebell Assault und X-Wing zur Ablenkung *g*

Sieht man über die vielen Glitches hinweg, ist es ein sehr gutes Spiel.



> Naja, das Spiel ist echt episch, die Geschichte ist eine der besten, die ich je in nem Spiel erlebt hab, aber das Ende ist dann leider auch wieder total enttäuschend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, dafür wurde das Ende gleich noch eine Ecke be..scheidener in Ultima 9 aufgegriffen und gleich wieder ignoriert... Pagan verlässt man als Titan..Avatar.. Herr der Elemente .. Überwesen .. in Ultima 9 kann man: Nichts *g*

Das hier war übrigens eine meiner Lieblingsstellen:


War man da gut vorbereitet, also Stäbe, Kerze etc. ging da nichts schief. War man nicht vorbereitet, ging man drauf. War man teilweise vorbereitet, ist man von Pyros zumindest nur kurz umgehauen wurden. *g*


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> uuuääähhh resident evil 4 nachts allein im zimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich spiel gerade Resi 4 (kein Schimmer warum ich VORHER Resi 5 gezockt habe) und bei einer "besonderen Stelle im Gefängnis" war ich noch nicht, aber bisher macht sich bei mir eher gähnende Langeweile breit. Irgendwie kommts mir vor wie der Nachfolger... nur im Dunkeln... und in Spanien... und nich so hübsch... aber nicht wirklich wie ein Resi... also wieder wie der Nachfolger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich spiel gerade Resi 4 (kein Schimmer warum ich VORHER Resi 5 gezockt habe) und bei einer "besonderen Stelle im Gefängnis" war ich noch nicht, aber bisher macht sich bei mir eher gähnende Langeweile breit. Irgendwie kommts mir vor wie der Nachfolger... nur im Dunkeln... und in Spanien... und nich so hübsch... aber nicht wirklich wie ein Resi... also wieder wie der Nachfolger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du gehst falsch an die Sache ran. Teil 4 und 5 sind keine Schocker mehr, da geht es nurnoch um Action. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Du gehst falsch an die Sache ran. Teil 4 und 5 sind keine Schocker mehr, da geht es nurnoch um Action.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja das hab ich letzte Woche beim 5. Teil dann auch merken dürfen... scheiß RE, aber für´n Shooter ganz lustig. 
Hmm... das sind dann ja doch noch zwei Gefühle, die diese Spiele auslösen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Tja das hab ich letzte Woche beim 5. Teil dann auch merken dürfen... scheiß RE, aber für´n Shooter ganz lustig.
> Hmm... das sind dann ja doch noch zwei Gefühle, die diese Spiele auslösen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer Horror erleben will, der spielt Silent Hill ... ist einfach so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seit Teil 1 wurde RE immer actionreicher, bis es schon bei Teil 2 von Silent Hill deutlich überholt wurde.
Ausserdem wird RE abseits der richtigen Spielreihe vollkommen ausgequetscht ... Marketing mäßig. 
Wenn man bedenkt, was da inzwischen für Scheiße auf dem Markt ist ...


----------



## Kremlin (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wer Horror erleben will, der spielt *Dead Space* ... ist einfach so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





/fixed


----------



## Arosk (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich mußte im WoW BC Trailer weinen.


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mit dem ersten (und einzigen) Patch, war zumindest das exakte Springen ausgemerzt.


Jetzt wo Dus sagst, irgendwann gabs ja nen Patch, stimmt.



> Zum Thema Gegner - Ja, das war hart - Ohne Nekromantie-Zauber keine Skelette angreifen, generell ohne offensiv-Zauber sah es eher schlecht aus, AUßER man hat den Schlächter gefunden, also diesen Einhandkolben in der Höhle unter der verbrannten Hütte auf dem Weg zum Friedhof.


Ja das Zaubern, das war auch sowas: einerseits musste man unzählige Ingredienzen dabei haben, um Zauber wirken zu können, andererseits war man immer am Tragelimit, weil alleine die Waffe + Rüstung + Helm schon sauschwer waren. Dazu musste man dann noch entweder alle Bücher mit sich rumschleppen, die auch sauschwer waren oder aber sich sämtliche Zaubersprüche auf ein Blatt Papier aufschreiben, damit man im richtigen Moment nach den richtigen Zutaten greifen konnte.



> Ultima 8 ist von den Fans der Serie ja belächelt/gehasst - ich mags trotzdem, vor allem wegen den Wendungen und den Zaubermöglichkeiten. Es gab auch versteckte, magische Rüstungen und Waffen die ich eher durch Zufall gefunden habe. Beispielsweise die goldene, für die man überall rumlatschen musste, mit der alten Fischerin sprechen, den Geist finden, vor allem dem noch mit den beiden Bauern labern usw.


Ich würde eher sagen: es ist gar nicht gross mit den anderen Teilen der Reihe vergleichbar. Ich auf jeden Fall hab das Spiel geliebt, ich vermute auch, dass ich beim Durchspielen und Beenden nur nen Bruchteil von dem gesehn und gefunden habe, das es tatsächlich gibt. Es ist oft vorgekommen, dass ich irgendwo in nem Dungeon gelandet bin, irgendwann feststellen musste, dass ich keinen Ausweg finde, daher einen älteren Spielstand geladen und in Zukunft den Dungeon gemieden habe. Was ich aber echt schlimm fand war, dass man nie wusste, ob jetzt eine neu gefundene Waffe auch wirklich besser ist, als die, die man hat. Bei den Rüstungen und Helmen wars einfach, da hat mans am Verteidigungswert gesehn. Aber die Waffen konnte man nur an unterschiedlichen Gegnerarten ausprobieren. Denn eine Waffe war mal super gegen die Standardmonster, dafür hat sie gegen Skelette (die nervigsten Dinger im Spiel, die permanent wieder aufgestanden sind nach dem Niederstrecken) nichts ausgemacht, die andere Waffe war super gegen Untote, aber unbrauchbar gegen alles Andere, die dritte Waffe war fantastisch gegen Trolle, aber sonst konnte man sie auch vergessen, und und und.



> Was mich extrem gestört hat, jeder, der es mind. 1x durchgespielt hat, wird sich mit Grauen an die ersten Gehversuche in den Katakomben erinnern *g*, vor allem wie oft man sich auf der Suche nach den Titanen, allen voran Lithos, verlaufen hat. Oder die permanente Angst ausversehen einen Unbeteiligten MIT anzugreifen und dafür vom Hexer getötet zu werden - auch wenns nur ausversehen war. *g* Gestorben ist man in dem Spiel relativ häufig, vor allem durch Glitches und Fallen - und dann der Geldmangel, vor allem Dank  Mythran dem alten Abzocker...


Naja, das mit den Unbeteiligten, daran hat man sich ja mit der Zeit gewöhnt. Aber es war schon lustig, wenn plötzlich dieser übermächtige Zauberer erschienen ist, kurz mit der Hand gewedelt hat und man seinen Avatar in hundert kleine Stücke zerfetzt wiedergefunden hat. Ich dachte übrigens lange, lange Zeit, dieser Zauberer sei der Fischer, bis ich gerafft habe, dass das ein komplett anderer Typ ist ^^



> Das hier war übrigens eine meiner Lieblingsstellen:
> [Video]
> 
> War man da gut vorbereitet, also Stäbe, Kerze etc. ging da nichts schief. War man nicht vorbereitet, ging man drauf. War man teilweise vorbereitet, ist man von Pyros zumindest nur kurz umgehauen wurden. *g*


Hahaha, ja da hats mich auch erwischt ^^

Meine Lieblingsstelle war ja diese, als man mehr oder weniger aus Versehen...oder irgendwie auch absichtlich...Hydros auf die Welt losgelassen hat unds danach permanent geregnet hat ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wer Horror erleben will, der spielt Silent Hill */ Dead Space* ... ist einfach so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Silent Hill* daddel ich eh lieber und *Dead Space *war am Samstag in der Post, wird aber erst nach *Resi 4* eingelegt. Bin mal gespannt ob das wirklich so gut ist wie´s überall behauptet wird. *Resi 5* war´s ja nur noch aus Action-Sicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (13. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> *Silent Hill* daddel ich eh lieber und *Dead Space *war am Samstag in der Post, wird aber erst nach *Resi 4* eingelegt. Bin mal gespannt ob das wirklich so gut ist wie´s überall behauptet wird. *Resi 5* war´s ja nur noch aus Action-Sicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei Resident Evil 4 ist es ebenfalls nurnoch aus Action-Sicht. Also, kaum Schockmomente, kein richtiges "Horrorgefühl".


Wenn du also auf Horror aus bist, leg Dead Space ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

hm ich hab nochmal in meinen youtube favoriten geblättert und das hier gefunden 
diese musik in verbindung mit dem Metal Gear Online Intro hat mir immer wieder glückstränen beschert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
leider ham Metal Gear Online nur die wenigsten gespielt...man waren das geile zeiten


----------



## Artherk (13. Oktober 2009)

ich sag nur erstes resi is immer noch das beste resi .. habs damals gezockt bei nem kumpel und mir das remake für gamecube (allein deswegen hab ich mir das ding zugelegt) gekauft... und ich muss euch sagen ... da schiebste schon panik in dem haus.... nächste tür öffnen oh ... was kommt da wieder zitter.. oh ich hör was... was ist das angst... hoffentlich genug muni ... ahh ne riesnschlange schnell raus hier...
da gabs eigentlich viele schockmomente es stimmt bei resi 4 und 5 bin ich eigentlich durchgegangen... gähn... päng päng.. alles tot.. gähn nächster lvl...da fehlen einfach die zombies... sag ich mal


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> ich sag nur erstes resi is immer noch das beste resi .. habs damals gezockt bei nem kumpel und mir das remake für gamecube (allein deswegen hab ich mir das ding zugelegt) gekauft... und ich muss euch sagen ... da schiebste schon panik in dem haus.... nächste tür öffnen oh ... was kommt da wieder zitter.. oh ich hör was... was ist das angst... hoffentlich genug muni ... ahh ne riesnschlange schnell raus hier...
> da gabs eigentlich viele schockmomente es stimmt bei resi 4 und 5 bin ich eigentlich durchgegangen... gähn... päng päng.. alles tot.. gähn nächster lvl...da fehlen einfach die zombies... sag ich mal



jo der erste RE teil war auch ziemlich genial umgesetzt *zitter* da hatte man manchmal echt angst...besonders an der stelle im haus wo einer der toten S.T.A.R.S mitglieder liegen müßte aber nicht da ist und dich dann angreift als zombie :x
RE 4 war noch an manchen stellen gruselig wie z.b im gefängnis oder die stelle wo man an den see muss um das riesen fischi zu töten,wenn mans nicht weiß und dann direkt am steg 1-2 mal ins wasser schießt ershreckt man sich schon ein kleibes bisschen :/
RE 5 war ja nurnoch ein reines alles PEW PEW BÄÄMMM BUUUUUUH WUUUUUUUUUSCH PEW spiel aber trotzdem auch ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOT RESI 1 gibts für gamecube Oo

NEED!!!


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> RE 4 war noch an manchen stellen gruselig [...] die stelle wo man an den see muss um das riesen fischi zu töten,wenn mans nicht weiß und dann direkt am steg 1-2 mal ins wasser schießt ershreckt man sich schon ein kleibes bisschen :/


Oh ja, DIESE Stelle. So´n Tip hab ich auch gelesen: _"Schieß ein paar mal ins Wasser und schau mal."_
Ich also locker-flockig und gut gelaunt auf den Steg gehopst... *peng*peng*peng* => boing => TOT  
Das war nicht erschreckend, das war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Oh ja, DIESE Stelle. So´n Tip hab ich auch gelesen: _"Schieß ein paar mal ins Wasser und schau mal."_
> Ich also locker-flockig und gut gelaunt auf den Steg gehopst... *peng*peng*peng* => boing => TOT
> Das war nicht erschreckend, das war...
> 
> ...



naja aber wenn man nicht weiß das da was ist und auf einmal innerhalb 1 sekunde das fischli auftaucht und einen verschlingt kann man sich ganz schön erschrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Das war nicht erschreckend, das war...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schritt-erwärmend? xD


----------



## Artherk (13. Oktober 2009)

ja gibts genau so wie resident evil zero... das auch naja ich will mal sagen spannend war aber eben nicht diesen omfg zauber hatte wie das gute erste resi


----------



## Bader1 (13. Oktober 2009)

The House of the Dead III 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lachkrampf, als ich es mitn Freund gezockt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## komat (14. Oktober 2009)

final fantasy 7  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2009)

Bei Half Life 2 und die darauf folgenden Addons, da hatte ich irgendwie manchmal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schiss ^^ Das gleich etwas unerwartetes passiert =D


----------



## Dolgrim (14. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab meine Ausraster immer bei Fifa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Spieler wollen einfach nicht so wie ich will und wenn man dann sieht wie es bei den Kumpels klappt wird man dabei auch etwas lauter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst auch bei CoD4 ... das Ende war der Hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (14. Oktober 2009)

Von der Atmosphäre her fand ich bisher die "Wing Commander"-Serie - vor allen Dingen "Privateer" - mit am stimmigsten. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie oft ich jeden einzelnen Teil durchgezockt habe. Lediglich "Schleichfahrt" war noch besser.

"Gefühle" kamen jedoch nur bei "System Shock": Das dämliche Viech Shodan habe ich regelrecht gehasst und konnte es kaum erwarten, dieser überheblichen KI mit Gotteskomplex so richtig derbe in den Arsch zu treten.


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. Oktober 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Bei *Resident Evil 4* ist es ebenfalls nurnoch aus Action-Sicht. Also, kaum Schockmomente, kein richtiges "Horrorgefühl".
> 
> 
> Wenn du also auf Horror aus bist, leg Dead Space ein.
> ...


Gestern endlich geschafft. 
Nach 18:42 Std. , 822 getöteten Gegnern und 23 gelassenen Leben kann ich nur sagen:
Ich war lange nicht mehr sooo von ´nem Horror(WO WAR DER???)spiel enttäuscht wie vom "neuen" Resi... Parasitenbefall ist einfach kein Ersatz für Zombies. Nix gegen das Spiel selbst (also vom technischen gesehen.. gilt auch für Resi 5), aber weder Story noch Figuren oder wenigstens das Ende hat mich Nullkommanüscht fesseln können. Also...
Gefühle durch Resi 4: Langeweile, Ärger, Enttäuschung, Freunde (weil es endlich zuende war)

Da freu ich mich doch richtig auf *Dead Space*.


----------



## Lekraan (16. Oktober 2009)

Eindeutig Wut! 
Wenn mir in PvP ein gay Blutelf pala entgegen kommt, fast vereckt und dann seine Angstblase anmacht...da werd ich immer aggro..xD


----------



## Davatar (19. Oktober 2009)

Da gabs mal son Spiel auf der Playstation 2, wie hiess das nochmal...Onimusha glaub ich. Da kämpft sich als Samurai durch gewaltige Horden von Gegnern und kann immer nur an gewissen Stellen speichern. Da gibts dann sone Art Bonusraum, in dem man sich durch 20 Levels kämpfen muss, in der immer mehr und härtere Gegner sind und dann auf der letzten Ebene der ultimative Oberboss. Den Raum muss man nicht durchspielen, um das Spiel zu beenden, ist wirklich nur ein Bonusraum. Das Problem an dem Raum ist: wenn man stirbt, muss man wieder von Ebene 1 aus anfangen. Tjo, ich hatte mich also stundenlang durchgequält, das tage- und wochenlang versucht, irgendwann hatt ichs dann geschafft, Ebene 20 erreicht, einen epischen Kampf gegen den letzten Gegner, bei dem ich grad zum Endstoss ausholen wollte...PS abgeraucht, DAS war hart. Danach hab ichs nicht mal mehr bis Ebene 10 geschafft, mein Mut hatte mich verlassen. Das war so deprimierend...da hab ich das Spiel beiseite gelegt und nie mehr gespielt. Ich hab noch nicht mal den Abspann gesehn ^^ Muss das wiedermal hervorkramen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. Oktober 2009)

Die emotionalsten Enden und Szenen hat wohl FFVII, MGS 1-3, Kingdom Hearts 2 und God of War.

Final Fantasy - Aeris Tod und der Schmerz von Cloud als er herausfindet wer er wirklich ist.

MGS 1 - SNIPERWOLFs Tod. Mit Abstand eine der genialsten Szenen aller Zeiten. Als er ihr das Taschentuch aufs Gesicht gelegt hat war ich den Tränen nahe. Nein ich habe nicht geheult.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MGS 2 - 



Spoiler



Als die Schwester von Otacon stirbt.



MGS 3 - Die Szene zum Schluss am Grab.

Kingdom Hearts 2 - Der epische Endkampf war sehr gut inszeniert.

God of War - Die Szene mit seiner Familie.

So richtig gute Enden habe ich lange Zeit nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Breakyou9 (19. Oktober 2009)

Als ich klein war hab ich immer zusammen mit meinen Eltern Diddy´s Kong -Quest gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Des ist mir letzens eingefallen und ich hab mir sofort den Emulator runtegeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das spiel ist einfach so gut gemacht..
Alles passt die Musik dass Leveldesign
Die Atmosphäre ist einfach göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bei dem Boss bin ich regelmäßig ausgerastet 


Mein Lieblingslevel <3
Des ist das Spiel meiner Kindheit


----------



## Uktawa (19. Oktober 2009)

Also spontan fällt mir da eigendlich nur der letzte Teil aus der "Thief" Serie ein. Und zwar der Levelbereich wo man durch das spukende Irrenhaus musste. Die ganze Atmo war wie in nem Hollywood Horrorfilm gemacht und Schockmomente gab es genug. Ich hatte das Level in der Nacht gespielt und es war richtig gruselig das ich nach dem spielen erstmal im TV was zur ablenkung schauen musste. 

Emotional gerührt ...sprich Pippi in den Augen hatte ich bei der Neuauflage des ersten Tomb Raider Titel. Das war richtig ergreifend Lara quasi durch den ersten Teil zu zocken nur eben in neuer Optik usw. Das erinnerte mich an die Nächte die ich damals an der Playstation One verbracht habe und mit Lara die Ruinen ect erforscht habe. Ein Spitzenspiel wie ich heute immer noch finde.


----------



## Thorfold (19. Oktober 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht , wie ich dieses Gefühl nennen soll ...
Es ist einfach , wenn man eine epische Szene sieht , und bei mir stellen sich einfach alle Bein- und Armhaare auf (Kein Scherz!) , und ich kann einfach nicht mehr davon weggucken.
Insofern hat WoW was damit zu tun , soweit man Tales of the Past 3 dazuzählen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kommt einem einfach Gänsehaut ... Aber so ingame bis jetzt kam das Gefühl noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Als Blazer sich geopfert hat , war ich traurig , und bei Thralls Ehrenrede war einer dieser epischen Momente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ansonsten passiert sowas ingame eigentlich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also spontan fällt mir da eigendlich nur der letzte Teil aus der "Thief" Serie ein. Und zwar der Levelbereich wo man durch das spukende Irrenhaus musste. Die ganze Atmo war wie in nem Hollywood Horrorfilm gemacht und Schockmomente gab es genug. Ich hatte das Level in der Nacht gespielt und es war richtig gruselig das ich nach dem spielen erstmal im TV was zur ablenkung schauen musste.
> 
> Emotional gerührt ...sprich Pippi in den Augen hatte ich bei der Neuauflage des ersten Tomb Raider Titel. Das war richtig ergreifend Lara quasi durch den ersten Teil zu zocken nur eben in neuer Optik usw. Das erinnerte mich an die Nächte die ich damals an der Playstation One verbracht habe und mit Lara die Ruinen ect erforscht habe. Ein Spitzenspiel wie ich heute immer noch finde.


*träum*

ja lara kriech durch den gang genau ganz tief bücken und jetzt die kamera drehn *sabber* höhöhhö

ach ja das waren zeiten lang lang ists her^^


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. Oktober 2009)

Halo 2 - Als ich das Spiel endlich in Händen hielt und das Intro geschaut hab... kurz vorm ende denkt man doch echt man kriegt das Gesicht vom Masterchief zusehn.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9et7DSJ9uw
Halo 2 - Am ende des Spiels - "Sir - finishing this Fight."  - da stellen sich mir heute noch die Haare zuberge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2diJm7U55U...feature=related

Da zitiere ich doch mal gerne den ersten comment der mir da ins auge fällt^^: _"Last&#65279; line is the best line in halo or any videogame ever"_


Halo 1 und 2 waren meiner Meinung nach so die besten Spiele die ich je gezockt hab, offline und im multiplayer.


----------



## Magickevin (26. Oktober 2009)

Kingdom Hearts ist einfach geil habe jeden Teil mit freuden gespielt und bin grad dabei das auf Ds durchzuspielen leider spielt man da Roxas und nicht Sora 

Portal fand ich auch richtig gut besonders Still Alive und die bekritzelte Wand...The Cake is a Lie....einfach herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Final Fantasy X einfach nur Gänsehaut besonders am Ende und im Macalania Wald die Cutscene mit Tidus und Yuna und natürlich die Szene wo Yuna in Kilika die Toten Besegnet und ich könnt eigentlich so weiter machen weil JEDE Szene in FFX einfach geil war

Pikmin 1....In 30 Tagen soviele Teile besorgen und wenn man es nicht schafft



Spoiler



lebt man da als Pikmin weiter


^^


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2009)

Doom 3 durchweg und das erste Dungeonlevel von Stalker haben regelrechte Panikattacken bei mir ausgelöst. Mehr als ne halbe Stunde am Stück: impossible. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (27. Oktober 2009)

Indiana Jones: Fate of Atlantis und andere, erwecken immer Gedanken an meine Kindheit, und wie langlebig die Spiele damals noch waren. Hach ich liebe dieses Spiel, zocke es heute noch 1 mal pro Jahr mindestens durch.


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Indiana Jones: Fate of Atlantis und andere, erwecken immer Gedanken an meine Kindheit, und wie langlebig die Spiele damals noch waren. Hach ich liebe dieses Spiel, zocke es heute noch 1 mal pro Jahr mindestens durch.


Hey, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (3. Dezember 2009)

Assassins Creed und BioShock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wow-michi (3. Dezember 2009)

also früher zumindest wow jetzt weniger weil ich es noch nciht spiele bzw bald wieder reingucken will


----------



## Haggelo (3. Dezember 2009)

Da gibts viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Star Wars the force unleashed ... am ende 

Star Wars jedi knight 2  jedi outcast  ... mitte-ende


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2009)

Bei Starsiege mußte ich weinen als ich es das letzte mal gespielt hab...


----------



## Landerson (2. Januar 2010)

Ist schon etwas aelter das Thema, habe ihn aber gerade durch Zufall gefunden und finde es eine ganz interessante Diskussion.

Ist schon ein paar Jahre her als ich "Call of Duty: Modern warfare" durchgespielt habe aber die Erinnerung an das Ende ist immernoch vorhanden. Es hoert sich komisch an und meine Frau meint es sei etwas verrueckt, aber der Schluss von CoD war fuer mich schon sehr bewegend, vielleicht soagr etwas traurig und schockierend.

Gerstern habe ich den zweiten Teil zu Ende gebracht... Wer haette gedacht das ein Ego Shooter solch ein Dramatik haben kann. Nicht schlecht... Ich moechte hier nicht spoilern aber ich muss sagen das ich mit offenen Mund vor dem Fernseher *stand*, ja ich stand, um zu verstehen wie sich die Story gedreht hatte. Wirklich, nicht schlecht...

Nochmal darauf zurueck zu kommen, dass meine Frau mich etwas fuer verrueckt erklaert hat: 
Passiert das nicht auch manchmal bei Filmen? Wer weint denn wegen bewegten Bildern? Verueckt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (2. Januar 2010)

CoD MW2,
allerdings nur der Trailer, das Game hab ich noch nicht.
Ich war einfach baff.


----------



## pixelgott (4. Januar 2010)

PES im multiplayer zu zweit vor der konsole

einfach nur fußball pur. spiele meistens mit schalke.

hitzige diskussionen, emotionen, schweiss, tränen, jubel, niedergeschlagenheit, alles dabei


----------



## skyline930 (4. Januar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> CoD MW2,
> allerdings nur der Trailer, das Game hab ich noch nicht.
> Ich war einfach baff.



Boah ja! Ich fand auch die Werbung schon geil! Die eine mit dem Song von Eminem noch.. Ich fand den Clip einfach sooo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VRerYCu5PU

Der da!


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Grundsatz: Spiele, die keine Gefühle auslösen können werden nicht gespielt.

Ich selbst spiele sehr wenige Titel, aber dafür nur die guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (4. Januar 2010)

Letztens bei MW2.

Achtung Spoiler!



Spoiler



als  Ghost und Roach von Shepherd verbrannt wurden. Ich mochte Ghost irgendwie.  Der Typ war mir einfach sympathisch. Auf irgendeine Weise. Und dazu dann noch diese Musik..... :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Letztens bei MW2.
> 
> Achtung Spoiler!
> 
> ...





Spoiler



jep, das war kacke :< ghost hatte schon was. das war ein unwürdiger tod für so nen typen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. Januar 2010)

Operation Flashpoint: Resistance, allererste Kampfmission:
Man steht vor der Scheune in einer Linie mit 3 Kameraden und soll von den russischen Invasoren erschossen werden, ausser man verrät ihnen, wo die Rebellen (zudenen auch Freunde gehören) ihren Stützpunkt haben. Nun hat man die Wahl:
- Man bleibt seinen Idealen treu, hält den Mund und wird erschossen.
- Man verrät die Rebellen und schliesst sich dem Feind an.
- Man versucht so schnell es geht hinters Haus zu rennen, das alte Jagdgewehr zu holen und die Invasoren zu töten, bevor sie es tun.

Dafür dass die Mission fast zu Beginn des Spiels ist, ist sie sauschwer finde ich, macht aber gewaltigen Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und je nachdem wie man sich entscheidet, geht das Spiel anders weiter (oder man wird erschossen und das Spiel ist vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> - Man bleibt seinen Idealen treu, hält den Mund und wird erschossen.


jeah das spiel dauert dann zwar insgesammt paar minuten, aber man bleibt seinen Idealen treu xD
Das spiel ist sicher cool^^


----------



## Davatar (4. Januar 2010)

Naja wie gesagt, man kann ja auch den Mund halten und einfach die Invasoren umnieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber den ersten Punkt hab ich halt auch mal ausprobiert um zu sehn, ob da wirklich jede Minute einer erschossen wird, so wies gesagt wird und oh wunder: es stimmt ^^


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Letztens bei MW2.
> 
> Achtung Spoiler!
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Bei der Szene hät ich echt fast geweint, Ghost war immer treu, loyal und für seine "Kumpanen" da.... und dann wird der einfach so angezündet ;( er wollt sogar noch den General stoppen als er auf mich geschossen hat... loyal bis zum Ende! So möcht ich auch mal sterben ^.^


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2010)

Herr der Ringe Rückkehr des Königs für Playstation 2

Vorgestern gekauft, bäm bäm Spinnen-level mit den Hobbits... Endboss: Zack noch etwa 2 Schläge dann liegt diese Riesenspinne... noch ein Schlag jetzt JA! Spinne tot plötzlich: GIFT OH NEIN DAS GIFT!!! -tot- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (4. Januar 2010)

Gänsehaut pur.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bei der Szene hät ich echt fast geweint, Ghost war immer treu, loyal und für seine "Kumpanen" da.... und dann wird der einfach so angezündet ;( er wollt sogar noch den General stoppen als er auf mich geschossen hat... loyal bis zum Ende! So möcht ich auch mal sterben ^.^


Jo hatte was.



Spoiler



bei der Szene,hab ich immer noch gewartet bis einer kommt und uns rettet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bevor das Arschloch uns anzündete. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Jap, genau wie mit Gas in MW1 -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jap, genau wie mit Gas in MW1 -.-





Spoiler



das is doof :< ghost war echt ein knorke typ und dann stirbt der so ... "langweilig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hätte wenigstens noch nen aufregenden tod kriegen sollen


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Gänsehaut pur.


Fail weil Spoiler x.X


----------



## Nawato (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Jap, die jeweils besten sterben so scheisse ...


----------



## Kremlin (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Fail weil Spoiler x.X



Pfohl kuhl nä? Den SP spielt doch eh keine Sau mehr.


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Pfohl kuhl nä? Den SP spielt doch eh keine Sau mehr.


Gib Drogen keine Chance o.O


----------



## Kremlin (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gib Drogen keine Chance o.O



Tu ich nicht. Ich hab aufgehört Wow zu spielen.

Btw: Der Typ hieß Gaz und nicht Gas.


----------



## Nawato (4. Januar 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Tu ich nicht. Ich hab aufgehört Wow zu spielen.
> 
> Btw: Der Typ hieß Gaz und nicht Gas.


Jaja ich hab halt lange net mehr gespielt xD und z oder s scheiss doch der Hund drauf


----------

